# Jessem-Milwakee-5626



## sinwaski (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking to determine what parts are required to mount and remotely operate my milwakee 5625 router to the jessem lift II router table. The complete units were sold by Jessem and milwakee but have since been discontinued. I know that the controller may still be aavilable. I find it feasible to operate your router on/off and speed control from a control box at the front of the table. To anyone with information as to how this is accomplished i would be extremely greatfull. Jerry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an on off switch on the front leg of my router table, it has a paddle for quick off without removing hands from work piece. 

I have a separate boxed speed control that is really just a rheostat, it wasn't very expensive and mounts wherever you want it. Don't know if your router has an electronic speed control or whether that would affect a separate speed controller that I'm talking about. Got it from Rockler, but sure Amazon has one too. Maybe someone could clarify the speed control issue?


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Speed Control*

Many speed controls use solid state technology to chop up the incoming voltage/current to slow down the motor. If the unit has this type of control, and turning it to the fastest speed does not bypass this circuitry, adding another speed control ahead of this usually does not work. Try running two light dimmers in series and you will see the effect - blinking and flashing. Not a good thing on a motor and a disaster in lighting. However, if you can set the motor speed control on high and if that does bypass the internal speed control circuitry (note all the "if's" in here), it should work.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The softstart feature is controlled by the speed control also. If you have softstart, you cannot use an external speed control. Even with the speed control on the fastest speed.

Tom, the speed control isn't really just a rheostat. if it were, it need to be* HUGE* to control even a 1.5HP router!

It is possible to replace the actual pot in the speed control module with an out board control. Would require 2 or 3 wires to the external control depending on the particular SC circuit. Unless you have sufficient electronics background to fully understand what you are doing, I don't recommend that. Hmm... I see a possible business opportunity!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry,,,this should give you the information you want. The 5626 is still available... you just gotta look for it...It may or may not be new old stock....

The only issue I ever had with the retro of my 5625 was a problem with surging. But *knock on wood* I havn't had a problem with that in a very long time...



http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14019-soft-start-variable-speed-table-setup.html


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Sorry to post to and old/dead thread, but I have a Milwaukee 5625. I'd like to attempt the 5625 to 5626 conversion and have been checking around and found that the Power Control Cable #22-64-0400 and the Electronic Feedback Module #14-20-0095 are available, but the Power/Control Box Assembly #23-37-0175 is no longer available (of course.) No big deal, right? The only "special" thing in there is the potentiometer?

I tried getting just the Receptacle/Potentiometer Assembly #23-33-0505, but that's also been discontinued. I'm wondering if anyone has any specs on this potentiometer. Model/part number? Wattage and/or current rating? Linear or log taper? Resistance range?

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Doug and welcome. Lots of old posts get resurrected as new members come onboard. Probably the best person to ask would be Duane but he hasn't posted in 2 1/2 years now. Is the module I see for the 5626 just a type of remote controller? If you tell us what you are trying to accomplish there may be other alternatives.


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

The 5626 was a version of the 5625 that JessEm and Milwaukee released together that had a remote control box already wired in for use in tables. If you have the right parts, you can convert a 5625 to a 5626. See the link in TwoSkies57's post above.

So basically, yeah it's remote speed and power switch. There's a motor controller part that gets switched out in the router housing itself, the different cable, and the remote box which just houses the power switch and a potentiometer/dial/rheostat which sends a signal back to motor controller. Since the box assembly is no longer available, I figure I can build my own "box" with a power switch and speed dial, but I'd need to know some basic specs of the potentiometer. Or, I can just get order a few different ones, experiment, and hope I don't burn anything up!

I can't just use a Rockler or Harbor Freight box because the router is already variable speed and soft-start.

I'm hoping @TwoSkies57 or @dwall174 can point me in the right direction!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@drcoyle

Hello Doug...

did you contact George Day Co. in Portland? These are the folks who I bought my parts off of. 

Parts were orginally ordered from:
<<<some may or may not still be available>>>

Charles H. Day Co.
602 SE 11th Ave.
Portland Or. 97214

Office Phone 503-232-1659
Toll-Free 888-697-8872

http://www.chasdayco.com/contact


14-20-0095 ELECTRONIC FEEDBACK MODULE $39.85 USD (Speed Controller)
23-18-0075 KNOB SPEED DIAL $2.20 USD
23-66-0155 SWITCH PADDLE W/LOCKOUT $6.10 USD
22-64-0445 CORD SET ASSY $9.60 USD
23-33-0505 RECEPTACLE POT ASSY $21.45 USD
22-64-0400 CABLE POWER CONTROL $15.60 USD
06-57-5020 Lock nut $1.30

Keep in mind, this info is now several years old and may or may not still be available....

Plan B...

Jessem has reintroduced pretty much the same thing, only a bit slicker. It also seems that they are still using a Milwaukee router. It may very well be worth while to give them a call: 
Customer Service Hours:

Monday - Friday

9 am - 4:30 pm. (EST)



Telephone: (705) 726-8233

Fax: (705) 327-0295

Toll Free: 1-800-436-6799

when researching my router upgrade, they were a very helpful bunch of folks to deal with, as well as the folks at Charles Day....

hope this helps..


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks, Bill.

I ended up ordering the parts from Biedlers. I guess they found a source for all the parts that I needed. We'll see what I actually end up getting... 

23-33-0505 Potentiometer and pigtail
23-18-0075 Knob
14-20-0095 EFM
22-64-0400 Cable

I figure I can get all the other parts locally.

If I didn't already have a 5625, I would definitely be getting the new Jessem. That LED RPM readout looks pretty slick!

I'll post an update again when I get all the parts and do the upgrade.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@drcoyle

Doug..

Looking forward to see how it goes....


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

Got my parts in today. Looks like they sent me 2 extra electronic feedback modules, so if anyone's interested in buying one, let me know and let's make a deal! In case the other parts become unavailable, I'll test the potentiometer tonight for ohms, taper, etc. and post the results.


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

I got my parts today. I'll play with them tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

@TwoSkies57 

Worked great! I still need to get the on/off switch and get it wired up permanently, but so far so good! 

I was sent three total Electronic Feedback Modules, part number 14-20-0095, so I have two extra. If anyone’s interested, PM me and make me an offer! I’d post some pictures, but I think I don’t have enough posts yet....

Also, for future reference, the potentiometer is 100k ohm, rated for 0.2 watts, linear taper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drcoyle (Jun 21, 2018)

For future reference:


----------



## dbender49 (Feb 9, 2021)

I tried responding to the DM, and it won't let me (as a new user) post again yet. So trying here. If this goes through, please DM me with your Venmo username and tell me how much to send you for the EFM. Thanks.

Duane


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @dbender49


----------



## SilverMiner67 (8 mo ago)

drcoyle said:


> @TwoSkies57
> 
> Worked great! I still need to get the on/off switch and get it wired up permanently, but so far so good!
> 
> ...


Any chance you still have one for sale?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@SilverMiner67 Nice to have you aboard. You might want to do a separate new member introduction. Pretty easy to dol. See the icon next to the NEW button in the upper right? Just next to it is and icon with five bullet point lines. Click that and you'll see the new member introductions. We like to know a little about new members, especially a little about your woodworking experience and what you like to make. Also, your handle SilverMiner is very intriguing. How'd you come by that?


----------

